# From Bullshido



## The MMA kid! (Dec 11, 2005)

whats up everyone?

just wanted to say that i been posting on bullshido, but the site seems to be down right now.

where can I find a debate forum?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome The MMA Kid.  Before jumping gungho into a debate why not tell us a little about yourself, your training and what drew you to martial arts? 

Lisa


----------



## The MMA kid! (Dec 11, 2005)

um... ok

I have taken Tae kwon do for 8 years

Muay thai for 1 1/2 years

and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu for about 3 months


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello, Kid.  

It depends on what you want to debate and according to what rules.  I suggest you check out the Rules link on the blue menu bar and checking out the Member Support Forum so you can find out how things work over here. We're a lot different than your usual forum.  If you have any questions, let us know.


----------



## The MMA kid! (Dec 11, 2005)

wow, by now, i would have been insulted by the admin.!


----------



## bignick (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, they can still do that...but insults and beatings cost extra....


Welcome...


----------



## Sapper6 (Dec 11, 2005)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> wow, by now, i would have been insulted by the admin.!


 
of course you would have...

at MT, we actually discuss combat arts.

whereas, at BS.com, the admin are "caged fighters" that know everything there is to know about everything.

whatever floats your boat, but, if you're looking for what you'd find at bullshido, look elsewhere...martialtalk.com is better than that.


----------



## Sam (Dec 11, 2005)

*edited to be nice*


----------



## Sapper6 (Dec 11, 2005)

c'mom sam...put it back, rather appropriate for the topic at hand.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 11, 2005)

Bullshido tends to focus on the negative, MT more on the positive.  There is definately a place for both, and there is definately overlap, but this forum has a rather different feel to it


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, **** bullshido.  I posted an honest question there (after searching the archives first) only to be insulted in a response within 5 minutes.  It's not worth wasting your time there.  It seems like they're into who can be the dominant computer nerd rather than learn anything about MA.

-MOD NOTE-

Post edited to comply with martial talk's profanity rules.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 11, 2005)

I would like to remind everyone that Forum Bashing is not allowed here.

Please feel free to express your opinions on the other forums, but do so in a polite and respectful manner, even if you do not feel they have earned it.


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry about that.  I'm gonna check out the rules before I get into any trouble here.  :wink2:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 11, 2005)

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> Sorry about that.  I'm gonna check out the rules before I get into any trouble here.  :wink2:



Welcome, and checking the rules is a good thing to do. 




			
				The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> wow, by now, i would have been insulted by the admin.!




Consider yourself insulted


----------



## still learning (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello,Welcome  and enjoy the forums...........Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk The MMA kid! Glad you found us here. This is not your ordinary martial arts board.  
I look forward to your contributions. 
:asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome, MMAKid.  This board tracks a lot differently from other boards, as you can see.  Have fun here


----------



## Gemini (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to MT, MMA kid. Enjoy!


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2006)

this one is better


----------



## Seig (Jan 21, 2006)

And if there is any real insulting to be done, I will be the one doing it. Seriously, we don't really put up with that kind of thing here. Look around, enjoy, and converse.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 21, 2006)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> wow, by now, i would have been insulted by the admin.!


Aloha
Different game altogether over here at MT you usually won't get insulted unless it is complete bullcrap or you are in the political areas. Anyway welcome to the boards happy posting and keep an open mind unlike most of the people at Bullshido.

V/R

Rick


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------

